# Draughts



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

This weekend has been cold, but we have had heating on full to keep the van warm
So how will it manage in real winter??

There is a howling draught from the fridge housing, and the heating can't cope with the influx of cold air

We have ordered some vent covers, but I suspect that there is possibly some seal missing around trhe fridge???

Never had this in previous vans

Any body else have such problems?

O


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

Yes I have the same issue/problem on a Swift Voyager/ Big draught coming from between the fridge and unit

Have another vodka its not so bad then

Regards

John


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We don't appear to have a draught coming from the fridge area, but definitely got cold air coming in via the passenger door area.

There was a thread on here a while back explaining how to fix this. We just haven't got round to it yet. Will probably do it before winter sets in again!


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Draught in door well*

Hi, I ,too, had howling gale coming from cab doorwell; road was visible through gap between door and internal step.
I solved it by filling a strong bin liner with some bean bag beads,
then stuffed this into doorwell where it moulds into gap. 
Draughts disappeared; bag is easily picked up and removed when access is required, but I usually use habitation door.
Bin liner bag is easily wiped clean or replaced.
Problem solved.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

We have the same problem in our Voyager, I could not believe the draught that was coming from the top and bottom of the fridge housing even though we have fridge vents fitted. I have stuffed both with tissue paper and put some tape over them, problem solved. 

Now you only need one glass of Scottish wine to keep warm.

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, same problem on the fridge/freezer housing... didn't want to block it off in case it was part of the ventilation system when running them on gas.

Swift are unusually slow in responding this morning  

Wakey! Wakey! Andy/Ash/et al


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Graham

I thought about that problem, but I have not run fridge on gas yet and I think there are plenty of other outlets, any gas exhausts should surely go out of the vents. Hopefully the good old boys at Swift will be on to tell us the facts.

Dave


----------

